# New kinds of Now Playing folders



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Add a Now Playing display option to display folders not just by title, but by channel or program classification (folders for "Movies: Comedy", "Movies: Drama", "Movies: Science Fiction", "Sports: Tennis", etc) or by anything else that makes sense.


----------

